# Idea of century for music of renaissance film documentory name Thee soul of Flanders



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

A movie about Franco-flemish life in the 1400 starting whit Dufay i.e , or like Lassus , vaet, Manchcourt , Crécquillon, the plot would be stark dramatic every actor would play a classical composer of Burgundy, during Charles quint ruling and ect...

I have neat idea to make Belgie , Flander region on the map , the art and music center it was , ahhh look , Bosch paintings, is love is painting skill so colorfull expressive and realist , and music, and exodus of flemish composer to Italy, common this must happen.

And enphasis on maria sancta devotion of the flemish composer ? since it were the case, what about it a movie about music in burgundy and life 3 hours long , highly intellectual, knowledge, whit actual music by fameous ensemble, this could well be a one million dollars idea or more any sane rational , proud of his territory would agree, hello outhere folks in gent /gans,

You all know by know my holy godz(pardon blasphemy) of polyphony or fllemish or norhern french talent: Crécquilon , Brumel, Mantua(oh yeah especially this gentelmen what a master). And some seen in Italy of courser were they perfect the art of polyphony.The plot most be center whit Charles Quint losing Isabel from Portugal her bride and falling into depression but having loyaal musician to cheers him up i.e soundz wonderfull.. it couuld be a biig production flanders brewed ,, netherland supported benelux contries in, you get the picture.

Now i wont my idea to be exploit and please dont do a mockumentory like Herzog did whit Don carlo de Gesualdo, i did not like it, i want a serieous moviie whit historical fact , gravid story acttion intrigue musicke you get the picture a Film of choice a ref. ffor wwhat to come or what been done a real movie but that chronicall kinda..

So please review my idea for this movie, about renaissance burgundy kingdom, seem awesome, i have tone of idea...


----------

